

Ask HN: VPS  Linode Vs Digital Ocean - jpd750

I&#x27;m trying to decide between these two companies: Linode vs Digital Ocean for a new VPS.<p>My needs are: potentially heavy CPU, and heavy memory usage.<p>I&#x27;m using a Amazon EC2 (Micro) instance right now - and paying ~$25&#x2F;month for it (its never shut down) - which seems pretty non-cost effective for a VPS from Amazon that never is shutdown.<p>One of my biggest gripes right now about Amazon is its slowness (via Micro instance which makes sense having only like a .5gb of raw) where i could get a lot more hardware for potentially the same amount at Linode or DO.<p>Does anyone have statistics on the number of nodes (e.g. other client accounts) running on the same VPS for linode or DO?<p>I&#x27;ll be running Ubuntu, with python stack<p>Thanks
======
joeyspn
If you don't need a "cloud VPS" and you decide to get a dedicated, don't get
an OVH server (been there done that), go for a Hetzner [0] with plans starting
at 32G RAM DDR3 + Core i7 for just €49 (~$67)

If you need ___cheap bandwidth_ __nothing beats D.O... So it all depends on
your app needs. You should take a look at current LowEndBox [1] offers. I got
a couple of 5Gig RAM + 2 cores (2.0Ghz /e) VPS's for $6/month in a limited
offer 2 years ago (and I still have them and I'm very happy with the service!)
Seriously, there's some nice stuff there...

[0] [https://www.hetzner.de/en/](https://www.hetzner.de/en/)

[1] [http://lowendbox.com/](http://lowendbox.com/)

------
Grcia
Get one Kimsufi or soyoustart server from OVH. Digital Ocean and Linode will
not be enough for heavy lifting.

I`m personally using blend of two. 6 heavy servers on OVH and new projects
always start in DO.

------
dkhenry
if your not concerned with it not being a "cloud" instance then go to OVH and
buy a physical server. It is worlds cheaper and you can set up linux with
libvirt to be a very effective virtualization host. Its the setup I moved to
and I can run four or five different VM's on a beefy host for the same price
of a single amazon instance.

